# FYI: D750 light leak issues



## sagittariansrock (Dec 14, 2014)

I suppose this happens to all manufacturers nowadays.
(to summarize, there is a light leak when shooting into backlit scenes using live view)

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1331716/0


----------



## Aglet (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't have that body to play with but it looks like, if you got it in just the right position, it would also affect stills.
Looks like an internal reflection within the mirrobox.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I suppose this happens to all manufacturers nowadays.
> (to summarize, there is a light leak when shooting into backlit scenes using live view)
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1331716/0



Looks like they were determined to copy the 5DIII as closely as possible.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Dec 14, 2014)

Leaky Canons and Nikons. Is Sony the new king? ;D


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 14, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose this happens to all manufacturers nowadays.
> ...



It's a very different issue from what happened with the early 5D3s. It's more like the effect you see with the non-flocked EF-FE adapters where you can get some very strong flaring that's artificially cutoff whereas the 5D3 issue was purely a metering thing.


----------



## sulla (Dec 14, 2014)

My guess would be that most products have certain - minor - flaws. The light leak issues are such minor flaws. At best, they ruin very very few shots.

My guess further would be that also older products have exactly the same flaws, if not more. But I reckon no one has ever tested analog SLRs to such a depth that those things would ever have been noticed. And if they had been noticed, in the pre-internet times nobody would have learned about these flaws.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 14, 2014)

Cosmicbug said:


> Leaky Canons and Nikons. Is Sony the new king? ;D



Um... 
http://community.sony.com/t5/Alpha-NEX-Cameras/A7-A7R-Light-leaks/td-p/254835


----------



## drjlo (Dec 14, 2014)

D600->D610
D750->D760?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2014)

drjlo said:


> D600->D610
> D750->D760?


+1 *lol*


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol +2


----------



## tron (Dec 14, 2014)

Cosmicbug said:


> Leaky Canons and Nikons. Is Sony the new king? ;D


I wouldn't think so... :

1. Light Leak...

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/03/19/sony-a7-light-leak-part-iii-only-one-leak-with-certain-lenses-under-specifi

or

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/53633127

2. White Orbs...

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/53633127

3. Shutter Shake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBZHt3mA7cY

4. Reflections on the sensor

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/52986514


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 14, 2014)

QC is dying...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> QC is dying...



Fortunately! I'd rather send back a bad copy now and again than to have 1/3rd more of the price.

You just have to be prepared for it, and the question is if there are just some duds or the whole production line is crappy (I'm thinking of you, Yongnuo!).


----------



## tron (Dec 14, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > QC is dying...
> ...


If you discover it on time, if you can send it back (= if they accept it), if company has a solution, if you can do without it for some time, if it is a dud and not a design error, etc....


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2014)

tron said:


> If you discover it on time, if you can send it back (= if they accept it)



Of course they'll do it, that's the whole point of saving on qc w/o loosing custmers - unless you're a bottom feeder company and specialize in hit & run products.



tron said:


> iif it is a dud and not a design error, etc....



Sure, reliable "pro" gear is much more expensive, but what's the use to me if I cannot afford it?



tron said:


> if company has a solution, if you can do without it for some time



We were talking about qc there, not about faster development times due to market pressure.

Products being not tested enough to "banana ware" is issued to involuntary beta-testers is unfortunately a result of customers wanting the latest and greatest gear all the time - this forum is proof.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

What exactly is a light leak?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 15, 2014)

Canon quickly admitted that there was light leakage in 5D mark iii, and a few weeks later offered immediate and no-cost repair. :

Judging by Nikon history, they must deny the problem until in 2015 there will be a D760 without this problem. :-X


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 15, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> What exactly is a light leak?


Light leakage is a problem in that light passing through slits or holes (not through the lens) and wrongly reaches the image sensor, or metering.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Ryan85 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a light leak?
> ...



Thanks for explaining it for me.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Judging by Nikon history, they must deny the problem until in 2015 there will be a D760 without this problem. :-X



LOL ;D


----------



## arcanej (Dec 15, 2014)

I guess all that extra DR will come in handy.... given that D750 users will have to shoot in the dark.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## martti (Dec 24, 2014)

According to posters on YouTube and Fred Miranda this phenomenon is caused by internal reflections in the mirror box. It can be blocked by a well-placed piece of gaffer tape. Also, people have noticed that there are differences in how the focus sensor is installed. Seems that those cameras where the sensor is set deeper do not have these reflections which again points at a problem with quality control, not necessarily design.

We'll see if NIkon sets this straight before the 5D IV hits the market with all its bugs and birthmarks.


----------



## Sanaraken (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like I'll be able to get a D750 for cheap.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 24, 2014)

martti said:


> Seems that those cameras where the sensor is set deeper do not have these reflections which again points at a problem with quality control, not necessarily design.


Weird that Nikon would allow so many of their recent cameras to have such a similar set of problems over a multi-year period that seem to be QC issues. We basically only have the D610 and D810 for that reason, and the D760 seems next. That's a trend that makes it hard to pre-order a Nikon camera.



Sanaraken said:


> Looks like I'll be able to get a D750 for cheap.


Which, leads to an interesting aside. On one hand, it has to hurt Nikon's bottom-line to refund/repair so many warrantied cameras, and it also has to hurt them to issue a D610/D810 and see that market die to used sales of the D600/D800 (that they repair for free). But, in an odd way, it makes their entry level really cheap (D600 is <$1000 used), which could lead to them gaining customers.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Dec 24, 2014)

martti said:


> It can be blocked by a well-placed piece of gaffer tape.



Right over the lens..?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Dec 24, 2014)

preppyak said:


> Weird that Nikon would allow so many of their recent cameras to have such a similar set of problems



This has been going on with Nikon since I was a Nikon user, back in my D70 and (_especially_) D200 days - the only QC-related problems I've ever had with any cameras have been with Nikons. 

I bailed from Nikon after my (_many, many_) D200 issues, started in Canon with a 30D, and haven't had QC problem since...


----------



## eml58 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> What exactly is a light leak?



I suppose something less of an issue than the one that affected the titanic 

Seems though that all manufacturers are plagued to varying degrees with minor, to at times serious issues, seems evenly distributed as well, affects almost all new Cameras that hit the Market these days, Nikon, Canon, Sony et all, you pay your money & you take your chances.

In my own case I've had both my 1Dx bodies back for AF motor change out, both 5DMK III Bodies back for Light leaks, my Sony a7r back for Lens Flange replacement that caused light leaks, my D800 replaced twice for AF left/right issues.

But my D3x, 5Dmk II (x2) & 1DMK IV, all zero issues.

Averages seem reasonable in an imperfect world, as long as the after sales service makes the issue go away in a erasable timeframe, I'm Ok, in all of the above issues the only real complaint I have was the atrocious service from Nikon in the D800 issue, both Canon & Sony handled the issues as professionals.


----------



## michalk (Dec 24, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Fortunately! I'd rather send back a bad copy now and again than to have 1/3rd more of the price.



Increased number of returns/repairs due to lack of QC is also going to inflate the price. At the end of the day every company wants to make a profit. The only difference is that good QC increases customer satisfaction and saves you time and hassle, while bad/lack of QC creates companies with Microsofts reputation.


----------



## martti (Dec 24, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Ryan85 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a light leak?
> ...



From Lens Rentals site you can read about the experiences with Nikon USA customer service that are not encouraging at all. Roger Cicala's blog is very informative. He knows a lot and he has a delicious way of sharing it:
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog


----------



## PVS (Dec 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, it seems these days that for every new camera released on the market you have to give it at least 6 months before it moves from beta version to a complete product, with us customers being the beta testers.


----------



## tron (Dec 27, 2014)

PVS said:


> Unfortunately, it seems these days that for every new camera released on the market you have to give it at least 6 months before it moves from beta version to a complete product, with us customers being the beta testers.


This is true... The only positive in this is IF price comes a little down in the meantime...


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 28, 2014)

This is the first time I've seen the videos on the D750, so funny.

People may be right about an even distribution of manufacturing defects across the industry but it sure seems like some people are having more trouble than others.
I have to wonder if there's industrial espionage or just a complete lack of competency in corporations these days.


----------



## PVS (Dec 29, 2014)

Just a holiday spirit, NYE is coming and somebody made him/herself 13th paycheck in this year.

Is it any wonder that Nikon graced us with 7 different FF cameras while Canon offered us with 'only' 3?


----------

